# Suzi scissor hamer!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The decision has been made Zoey is no longer a show dog! Viewing the pictures I see some flaws but had fun being a pretend groomer. I worked at a hair saloon for 8 years so I copied some techniques I learned by watching human hair cuts!
PS Zoey is happy she likes just being my pet.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks nice. Hope her grooming will be ever so much easier now.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Suzi, She looks wonderful, there is always the venue of some sport if you want. The most important thing to protect your two females health is to get them spayed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks adorable, Suzi! I like your decision to keep her cut on the long side, so she still looks fluffy!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Zoey looks great, Suzi, and she will undoubtedly be happier with the shorter cut. It will be an easier cleanup when she gets mussy, too.

I second what Robbie said. Getting your girls spayed will help keep them healthier.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey! What is Dexter doing in that picture? Just kidding! Beautiful job Suzi! Isn't fun grooming?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, she looks really cute! Good job! Just want to pick her up and squeeze on her!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes the sisters are getting spayed in September. My vet wanted them to wait 3 mo after their heat. They think its better to bring all the harmonies back to normal.
I'm tempted to do a full shave I think the jack Russel look is sort of cute and Zoey has a good body for it. Maddie would look like a little mouse. I was going to bring her in and just have someone else do it . I was afraid they might not be as gentle as I am. I really have been contemplating this for over a year.I think now that it is shorter I wouldn't be as timid to try the electric shears.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi, she looks really cute! Good job! Just want to pick her up and squeeze on her!


 Linda it was fun! I cant really ex plane how I did it very well. I used my hands and pulled up and just cut the same off every where . Then i went the oppasite direction. Her black stripe is uneven but you cant see itound:. I hardly timed her legs at all. But had a good time around the paws. I screwed up her tail it would have been better left natural it looks like blunt bangs I took about 2 " of the tail length. Her chest hardly got any thing cut. I trimmed her ears ever so slightly. I still cant tell if she is a curly coated Havanese . I don't think so I think she is a very thick coated silky Havie. She doesn't feel cottony.
She had a bath about a week ago and I really disliked the new conditioner. She felt different. I bought Bio groom because I love the shampoo but don't care for the conditioner. Good thing I only spent about $6 on it. So it will be fun to really blow dry her with the new cut.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Great job Suzi. I actually like the cut. If Rosie didn't have that awful ticking, she would be trimmed down. But I have to admit that I don't stress over combing and brushing. I do it when I feel like it and same with baths. I like for her to just be a dog.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS Suzi!!!! Zoey looks fantastic!!
Isn't it SO freeing to just DO it and be DONE worrying about! Good for you! 
and YES it can be addicting!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Suzi!!!! Zoey looks fantastic!!
> Isn't it SO freeing to just DO it and be DONE worrying about! Good for you!
> and YES it can be addicting!!


 I can see how it can be addictive. Especially when you see flaws its like you want to go back but I know she would get shorter and shorter. I think it would be fun to see what just her black stripe would look like cut shorter  
I can never groom the paws to look fluffy thay always look like spaghetti noodles. She also hates me brushing that area.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Great job Suzi. I actually like the cut. If Rosie didn't have that awful ticking, she would be trimmed down. But I have to admit that I don't stress over combing and brushing. I do it when I feel like it and same with baths. I like for her to just be a dog.


 Funny you say that because I have been thinking about you and Rosie for about a week. I thought Zoey and Rosie are country girls and country girls don't need to be all prefect. The last bath I bathed her and let her just dry while playing. She really doesn't like all the fuss. 
Oh and Zoey wanted me to tell you that Rosie could give a hoot about her ticking she would love a hair cut!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks just wonderful!! Congrats on a great job!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Suzi, I think you did a fabulous job. I don't know if I'll ever attempt a cut on my own. How do you get her to stand still for that long? Kallie's still a puppy, but I'm just not seeing it in my future! Guess I need some grooming training tips, huh?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> Suzi, I think you did a fabulous job. I don't know if I'll ever attempt a cut on my own. How do you get her to stand still for that long? Kallie's still a puppy, but I'm just not seeing it in my future! Guess I need some grooming training tips, huh?


 It helped that she was trained pretty well on the table for stacking. I also have the small grooming arm and that really helps. She did do some turning so I would just cut from that side. All in all I was impressed how well she tolerated me trimming her.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, for a first try you did a really nice job. I forever will respect any havanese in full coat. I don't know HOW it's done. It's velvety teddy clips for my two.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beth, I am beginning to think the hair is easier to manage once the Havs are older, so maybe a long haired Hav is not out of the question for me. Dexter hair has gotten easier to manage...still waiting out on Jack though.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Beth, I am beginning to think the hair is easier to manage once the Havs are older, so maybe a long haired Hav is not out of the question for me. Dexter hair has gotten easier to manage...still waiting out on Jack though.


You have a knack for grooming -remember I attempted a few years ago? As my daughter would say, "EPIC FAIL!!"
I will live vicariously through you!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Remember all the clipping I did on Dexter his first two years? Practice and you will get better. I have slowed down majorly on the clipping. The last major clip was October 2011. Oh! As for standing while grooming. :frusty:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Remember all the clipping I did on Dexter his first two years? Practice and you will get better. I have slowed down majorly on the clipping. The last major clip was October 2011. Oh! As for standing while grooming. :frusty:


 Linda you have been my inspiration and I have read everyone of your posts on your grooming experiences! I would like to try the clippers someday! I may have to PM you for my supply list.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Beth, I am beginning to think the hair is easier to manage once the Havs are older, so maybe a long haired Hav is not out of the question for me. Dexter hair has gotten easier to manage...still waiting out on Jack though.


I agree that their hair gets easier as it matures. I've always kept Kodi long, but had to stay on top of it more when he was younger. At 3 now, he can go as long as 5 days without grooming and have no knots, let alone mats. I almost always groom him daily just because I like him to look his best, but it's great to know I can go away for a few days and not have to deal with a mess when I get back.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much Suzi! Karen, I so agree with the grooming. Dexter doesn't need combing everyday, I just want to comb Dexter. It is relaxing and I love to groom.


----------

